# My first build after 2.5yrs



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Well my current system [in sig] has given me excellent performance for the last 2 1/2 years but I've been wanting to replace it before it got too old, so i decided to save up and get something that would last me for almost the same time. Here are the specs of it:

CPU: q6700 G0
RAM: x4 2gb transcend pc6400 [800mhz] + thermaltake Spirit RS heatpipe cooler
Mobo: ABit IX38 quad GT
GFX: ATi radeon x3870 x2 1gb +  [soon to get] 3870 512mb
PSU: Hec 750wtt
case: Apevia X jupiter G-type black
H/S: thermalright Ultra-120 extreme + aerocool xtreme turbine 120mm
OS: windows Vista premium 64bit

extra:
I replaced all my case's fans with the following-

Front : thermaltake blue led 120mm [94cmf] 
Back: x2 Rosewill RFX-120mm [88cmf]
Top:  Rosewill white led 120mm [78cmf]

Tomorow, i will get most of my system and on friday my CPU & G.card 

PS

-I Love overclocking hopefully this system will OC like a beats ^_^


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2008)

thats a nice system, although i would have recommended ocz for the PSU but whatever. the new system should defin last you 2.5 years like your current system. what are you gonna do with your soon to be 'old' system? keep it as a backup and perhaps for light lan gaming?


----------



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> thats a nice system, although i would have recommended ocz for the PSU but whatever. the new system should defin last you 2.5 years like your current system. what are you gonna do with your soon to be 'old' system? keep it as a backup and perhaps for light lan gaming?



I got the Hec PSU because it had good reviews and it was cheap for its wattage, and well my old system is gonna be passed down to my younger brother. I grown so attached to this system that i cant bare to sell it away. thats just me though


----------



## warup89 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well i got my RAM, MOBO, Heatsinks [for RAM and CPU], some fans, and windows vista , installing the TT heatsinks on the ram was kinda annoying but it makes the ram look beffy and it doesn't take that much space. ill take pics later.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2008)

Upgrade to me even though i play hell load of game was not really worth it. i would of been better of waiting another year and just buying extra 2GB of ram lol.

Other wise like some else who posted i'd get a trusted brand.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 28, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Upgrade to me even though i play hell load of game was not really worth it. i would of been better of waiting another year and just buying extra 2GB of ram lol.
> 
> Other wise like some else who posted i'd get a trusted brand.



Yeah i don't do upgrades that often either, but when i upgrade i mean business . i was going to get a more popular brand of RAM, but i wanted to keep costs low, and i also read a review that showed that the transcend RAM can OC pretty good, its just doesnt look all flashy like the others do.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 28, 2008)

Most everything looks great. Just two things. The psu is the most important component in your system. If it goes, it can take other components with it. I'd go with a trusted brand. You could have saved some money by going with Buffalo Firestix over those Transcends. They are D9's. and significantly cheaper right now.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Most everything looks great. Just two things. The psu is the most important component in your system. If it goes, it can take other components with it. I'd go with a trusted brand. You could have saved some money by going with Buffalo Firestix over those Transcends. They are D9's. and significantly cheaper right now.



+1 on that, just as for the ram, i did the same when i looked for PSU's, i mainly went for the HeC zephyr 750wtt, because it had a majority of good reviews in newegg and was crossfire & SLI certified, but still im gonna start saving for a better one because i don't want to loose 800$+ of hardware due to something that is worth less than a third of that.


----------



## Grings (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been using a 550w HEC in one of my other rigs (not in specs) for about 3 years now (it even powered my opteron/8800gts till i got the corsair), and its been rock solid, i think it'll be fine


----------



## warup89 (Mar 28, 2008)

Grings said:


> I've been using a 550w HEC in one of my other rigs (not in specs) for about 3 years now (it even powered my opteron/8800gts till i got the corsair), and its been rock solid, i think it'll be fine



thats nice to hear since i bought 2 PSUs [same kind] one for my future system and one for my current one, so far the one in my current system is holding pretty good.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 28, 2008)

i got everything today, and spend almost 2 hours building the whole thing....phew*, but now im receiving some weird problems, i turn on my PC everything goes ok for like 6 secs and then everything shuts off, then by itself turns back on, and sometimes shows me the bios. Im trying looking for the root of the problem but nothing so far.


----------



## FatForester (Mar 28, 2008)

My P35 does this, so I'm sure the X38 does as well. Intel has a shut off feature that shuts down and restarts during restarts or after you change certain BIOS settings. I believe it's mainly used to protect against aggressive overclocking, so as long everything works you shouldn't have a problem.

EDIT: Re-read what you said, and it sounds like it could be the RAM. Make sure the speed, timings, and voltage settings are correct. They can throw everything out of whack.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2008)

warup89 said:


> i mainly went for the HeC zephyr 750wtt, because it had a majority of good reviews in newegg and was crossfire & SLI certified,



First take the Newegg reviews with a grain of salt (most are just bad)

than to the Crossfire/SLI certified, Ultra placed that cert on their 750watt PS that was complete junk. (flaming hunk of crap, it was called)
http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2MCwsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0

Better to listen to friends when choosing parts (like Paulieg mentioned)

Glad those PSs have served you well so far, but better safe than sorry..


----------



## warup89 (Mar 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> First take the Newegg reviews with a grain of salt (most are just bad)
> 
> than to the Crossfire/SLI certified, Ultra placed that cert on their 750watt PS that was complete junk. (flaming hunk of crap, it was called)
> http://www.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQ2MCwsLGhlbnRodXNpYXN0
> ...



Yes but i did the wrong thing of buying based on my own asumptions  before asking anyone, i'll be more carefull next time. Also i got everything working, now i just need to do some driver installs and cable management, I gotta go to work first though :shadedshu, oh wel' ill be back later with results


----------



## warup89 (Apr 3, 2008)

well i got everything hooked and working right...man it took me 3 days to build a single pc , but the results are promising 

here are some pics:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats warup! Nice to see you got the psu working on it up to par. How did you get it to work properly?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice setup. and what up with those huge heatsinks on ram? i gon't think i've seen them anywhere.  what company makes them? Thermalright?


----------



## warup89 (Apr 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Congrats warup! Nice to see you got the psu working on it up to par. How did you get it to work properly?



Yeah i just had to underclock my card to 770/910 [from 825/910], but im definitely saving for a bigger and better PSU.

-thanks =]



a111087 said:


> nice setup. and what up with those huge heatsinks on ram? i gon't think i've seen them anywhere.  what company makes them? Thermalright?



yeah i believe they are the thermalright spirit rs,I think....heh i misplaced the box somewhere.  pretty sturdy H/S though


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2008)

very short lived your machines are.

Heres a fan you may want to look at 90 CFM at 18 DBa cant be beat

http://www.silenx.com/ixtremaprofans.asp?sku=ixp-76-18


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

warup89 said:


> Yeah i just had to underclock my card to 770/910 [from 825/910], but im definitely saving for a bigger and better PSU.
> 
> -thanks =]



In a way that kinda stinks. Although it probably only make a difference of like 10-25fps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> In a way that kinda stinks. Although it probably only make a difference of like 10-25fps.



to that effect, just a recommendation of PSU makers

http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/66076/?o=20


----------



## warup89 (Apr 3, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> to that effect, just a recommendation of PSU makers
> 
> http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/topic/66076/?o=20



thanks, my current psu is alright, but i definitely need something bigger that can hold up to the 3870


----------

